# NYC Poison Dart Frog June Meetup 6/19/15



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*NYC Poison Dart Frog June Meetup 6/19/15
Date & Time: Friday, June 19th at 7:00pm 
Location: Fauna NYC, 265 West 87 Street, New York, New York 10024*

*Fauna* is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Fauna's website is Fauna NYC. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 212-877-2473. If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, vivarium plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles, tropical fish and even live corals.

*George Axiotakis* will give a talk entitled, *"The History of Terraria"*. Here is a brief synopsis: "We love our terraria and vivaria, but how many know terrarium-keeping has changed over the past 150 years? Where did it start? Why?" Join George as he takes us on a history of terrarium keeping. George is our resident plant expert, and frequents the *DB Plants Forum* where he is known as *Groundhog*. 

There will be an auction after the presentation. We are accepting donations of plant cuttings and other frog-related items for the auction. All proceeds will go to a poison dart frog conservation project (to be determined).

This event is open to the public, as such there may be young people in attendance. It's a good thing to share our interest and knowledge with the next generation of hobbyists. You can bring wine/beer but please refrain from drinking until after the young people have left. We don't want to create any problems for our host, so we would appreciate your cooperation.

Thank you *Fauna NYC* for hosting this event!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Available for meeting

Paru Sylvatica $350 each 3.5 months old 4 available 

Male Bilsa $350

1.0.2 Almirante probable trio since 2 unsexed have never called $200

El dorado $75 each 3 avaialble 

Baru Graniies Female $250 2 Juvies 5 months $200 each

Awarape Tinct Froglets 1 month old $50

4 black footed orange terribilis 1 month old $75 each

2 San lorenzos 3 months old $250 each

4 vittatus CRARC line $25 each

4 Arena Blancas sub adults $75 each

5 R. Benedicta $75 sub adults


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone please record George's talk?
I won't be able to make it, but would love to see it.
Thanks,
Chris


----------

